# Rubik's touch cube



## TheMachanga (Nov 3, 2009)

My dad bought be a Rubik's touch cube for no reason. He said he found it at best buy. It's kinda cool to show of, but it's really hard to "Turn". And sometimes when you hold it, you accidentally turn a face. It has a button on every center including solve, scramble, and revers move. It don't recommend you buying it, its way to expensive and it's not worth it.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for the *review*, there pretty pricey, illget one for the collectoin eventually but ill wait till atleast after christmas


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 3, 2009)

is it a touch cube or an E-cube?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 3, 2009)

touch cube.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rubik's...218123789980&skuId=9492863&st=rubik&cp=1&lp=1

Good thing its not 150 euros like it was at worlds. Still too pricey.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 3, 2009)

"Watch the Cube scramble and solve itself while charging in its stand for an amazing light show"

The only reason i would even think of buying it. 

However still not planning on getting one.


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't really see the point. A normal storebought cube is cheaper, and easier to use. The only feature it has over a storebought is that it will solve itself. But where is the fun in that? And you need batteries, whereas the storebought need absolutely no mantainence, whatsoever.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 3, 2009)

lol, I just realizes it uses beginners method to solve its self.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> I can't really see the point. A normal storebought cube is cheaper, and easier to use. The only feature it has over a storebought is that it will solve itself. But where is the fun in that? And you need batteries, whereas the storebought need absolutely no mantainence, whatsoever.



'cept for some lube.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> Cuber3 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really see the point. A normal storebought cube is cheaper, and easier to use. The only feature it has over a storebought is that it will solve itself. But where is the fun in that? And you need batteries, whereas the storebought need absolutely no mantainence, whatsoever.
> ...



need


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 5, 2009)

You do not have to buy batteries for Touch Cube, it comes with a stand and charger?


----------



## LNZ (Nov 5, 2009)

This is a very interesting variation of your usual 3x3. But for the price you could get a full black or white V5-V6-V7 set. So the touch cube is not worth the money.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2009)

1)Only for those who can't solve a real one and try to be wannabes. 
2)A freaking hundred and forty nine dollars...


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

Omg do you know how many regular cubes i could get for $150. Id be set for life!


----------



## nigtv (Nov 9, 2009)

Would it have really been THAT HARD for them to integrate a better solver into this than LBL? I mean programs that can find a sub 21-turn solution in like 2 seconds (even on a slow computer) are pretty common...

...maybe they are just trying to cut their loses on the whole RUBIKS REVOLUTION IS GONNA BE THE NEW HUGE THING BECAUSE IT'S ELECTRONIC (except they forgot that people like cubes because theyre...oh whats the word? PUZZLES?)...thats my thought. Make a crappy electronic cube and sell it for way too much to make up losses on the revolution.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 9, 2009)

Edward said:


> Omg do you know how many regular cubes i could get for $150. Id be set for life!



I once thought this way. Lol.


----------



## Raltenbach (Mar 13, 2010)

Bumping an old thread to let you all know the Touch Cube is selling at Best Buy for $19.99! Good luck finding one, as they are no longer stocking them. Found one today in Fox Point. For 20 bucks, I felt it was worth adding it to the collection.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

One was being raffled at caltech.


----------



## TioMario (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a cool gadget... but I wouldn't buy it, I could get a lot of better cubes with that money.


----------



## TheTurtleman9 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd get it just to say I have it.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 31, 2010)

I really want one but all best buys are sold out in iowa.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah its too pricey, but i won a touch cube and i think its boring, the layers are hard to turn and if i try to go a R i sometimes get a R'


----------



## tarpshack (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought one of these when Best Buy dropped the price to $19.99 so I am pretty satisfied with it for the price I paid. I could not imagine spending the original $150 price tag for it though. It is a cool novelty and a fun addition to my collection, but that's about where it ends. I do not seem to have as much trouble with accidental turns as I have read in many reviews. I also do not have a ton of difficulty performing U turns.

Anyone looking for speed solving would probably not be very interested in a TouchCube. It is NOT made for speed and you can only manipulate the cube from the top face. This means that to turn the bottom layer you have to turn the cube.

It looks cool, and you can play with it in the dark, but a regular 3x3x3 cube is so much better than this version.


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 31, 2010)

Theres a store here in sweden that sells them for 1400Kr or 192 dollars. People who but it for that have to be retarded.

I watched a review on in and would never pay more than 10-15$. Cool yo have I guess, but holy **** what a bad cube it actually is


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 31, 2010)

At least it never pops.


----------



## Stefan (May 11, 2010)

Just came across the TouchCube again. Some current prices:

New, sold for $5.51: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250627245887
Used, sold for $0.99: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200469632985


----------



## tarpshack (May 11, 2010)

Wow. And I thought I was getting a good deal at $20. I'm just really glad I never had the urge to buy them at $150. I'd have some serious buyers remorse.

They are a novelty, and at those prices are probably worth having.


----------

